# Loader or backhoe with or without operator needed in cheshire ct



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a manufacturer in cheshire with two big lots that need a loader with operator or i would take a backhoe with operator or as a rental. Willing to pay good. Our machine is down. Need someone asap. Call glenn 203-592-5952 with interest.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a t300 bobcat available


----------

